# Little Lace Top 9 months to 4 years



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Came across this cute pattern while searching for something else, and thought some might enjoy making this little top.

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK114%20Little%20Lace%20Top.pdf


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I have that one on my to do list having 3 granddaughters aged 1, 2 and 4!


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Very cute. My 2-1/2 yr old granddaughter would love this.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Love this pattern. It has been on my to do list for some time now. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I have made this one. It is adorable.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for the link. It is adorable.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

if it is available for an adult size 18 I would be there in a flash!!! Even the colour is ME!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you - it's gorgeous. I've filed it for future reference (for when I have a grand-daughter to knit for, lol!)


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome, hope you enjoy making the pattern.

cakes, sorry I haven't seen an adult size, just happen to come across it while looking for something else.

Happy knitting.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty. Thx.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> you are all very welcome, hope you enjoy making the pattern.
> 
> cakes, sorry I haven't seen an adult size, just happen to come across it while looking for something else.
> 
> Happy knitting.


sob sob sob!


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank-you I have been looking for something like this for ages so much appreciated.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Kait said:


> Thank-you I have been looking for something like this for ages so much appreciated.


your very welcome, hope you enjoy making the pattern.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

cakes said:


> sob sob sob!


I don't know what a size 18 is but this one goes from a medium to a XX-large, which also looks like a nice sweater

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW3223.pdf


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> I don't know what a size 18 is but this one goes from a medium to a XX-large, which also looks like a nice sweater
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW3223.pdf


thanks that is not the thing for this old lady, even though it is very pretty.

thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks. I love it for my GD.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

It is just beautiful and thanks for the link. Is it difficult? I am a sort of intermediate knitter and so dar have not tried Nothing toooooooo... complicated!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Have just posted but as you have actually made this pattern how would you rate it in terms of difficulty?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the links both are very pretty.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

rosw said:


> Have just posted but as you have actually made this pattern how would you rate it in terms of difficulty?


I did not actually make this pattern, I just posted the link for the pattern to share.


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a pretty spring top. Don't know anyone I could make it for, but I would love to make it anyhow!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks so much for the patterns...much appreciated.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! I have saved this one.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I love this! Hope top make it for my little GD


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the link. It is just beautiful.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

It's printing as we speak. I love it and think I have just the yarn to make it.
Thank you for that pattern.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

cakes said:


> if it is available for an adult size 18 I would be there in a flash!!! Even the colour is ME!


Could you find a plain pattern top in your size and add in the panels of pattern to customize it?


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful, thanks. Hope my GD is going to be a feminine type, at the moment she is a bit of an on-the-go-at-all-costs person!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad to see so many will enjoy this pattern.

Happy knitting.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

That is one sweet top. Too bad almost everyone that I know has boys that age.


----------



## CJSil (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for posting. I love this pattern and will make it my next project.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> Came across this cute pattern while searching for something else, and thought some might enjoy making this little top.
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK114%20Little%20Lace%20Top.pdf


Thanks for sharing. This is very pretty!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Awww, that looks so sweet.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Came across this cute pattern while searching for something else, and thought some might enjoy making this little top.
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK114%20Little%20Lace%20Top.pdf


Ohhhh beautiful! I have a few new grands that will look adorable in it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

That is adorable, thanks for posting it.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

That was my thought exactly upon looking at this lovely sweater. Math, my least favorite subject, came to mind. Can't do it.
Must ask Jessica Jean!! I only need a size 12....



cakes said:


> if it is available for an adult size 18 I would be there in a flash!!! Even the colour is ME!


----------

